# Netbeans Projekt nach Eclipse migrieren



## Schnabeltier (20. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Netbeans dynamic web project welches ich nach Eclipse migrieren muss. Leider finde ich weder ein Netbeans Export noch ein Eclipse Import plugin. Habe ich da was übersehen oder geht es wirklich nur mit copy/paste?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2009)

Könntest es als WAR File exportieren (inlk. Sourcen) und dann wieder als WAR File importieren.


----------

